# My Biggest Prop For 05



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey All,

I just wanted to give you an update on the newest prop I will be making for 2005 I think the picture I added will tell you what I want to do.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent! Good luck with 'em, the pillars can be pretty easy to build as long as you don't get all ridiculous with them like I did by putting lights and sound inside them. If you're building them without sound/light, I'd just build the wood frame and cover it with foam directly as opposed to covering it with plywood and then covering that with foam. Your back will appreciate the weight difference.

If I'm not mistaken, that pic is from Haunt31? I believe he has it so his sign slides down to reveal something inside. Pretty cool idea.

Are you going to make the sign overhead as well?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Excellent! Good luck with 'em, the pillars can be pretty easy to build as long as you don't get all ridiculous with them like I did by putting lights and sound inside them. If you're building them without sound/light, I'd just build the wood frame and cover it with foam directly as opposed to covering it with plywood and then covering that with foam. Your back will appreciate the weight difference.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that pic is from Haunt31? I believe he has it so his sign slides down to reveal something inside. Pretty cool idea.
> 
> Are you going to make the sign overhead as well?


 I am putting sound in it like what you did Zombie most likely and making a drop pannel on both sides with the help from Propboy. Also there will be an arch overhead. If you got any ideas what I should do here, suggestions would be great.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I also may put fog machines in each column and have a Gargoyle on the top of each column and send fog throught their mouths. But I don't know what to do suggestions would be great. I also would like to make lights on each side flicker like they are short circuiting but I don't know how I would do this effect.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I Check home depot for a flicker circuit but no luck.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You may be better off finding that at an electrical supplier or at your local hardware store.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Does the guy from Haunt31 talk on this forum? He isn't to far from me, just wanted to know.


----------



## tobmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Does the guy from Haunt31 talk on this forum? He isn't to far from me, just wanted to know.


He does now!!!! What up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, too funny. Only 2 years late.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It took him long enough.


----------

